
Ask HK: Why isnt there a cloud connected printer startup? - elvirs
Consumers have been struggling with scammy practices of printer manufacturers regarding cartridge refills and annoying driver issues as well as never working wireless features. 
why isnt there a startup that sells a chromebook of printers or a tesla of printers, if you will, that offers a  reliable high quality printer that just works, for low upfront cost (say $49) and comes with optional cloud subscription model (for say $5&#x2F;mo) where a copy everything you printed&#x2F;scanned is kept and you can print from anywhere and if you are away from your printer but have to print and mail out something urgently, the startup will do it for you, using one of their partner printing stations located near your destination address to ensure quickest delivery.
======
ckeck
I say go for it. Sounds like you've got an itch to scratch :)

------
eip
Why not a cloud facsimile machine startup? Or telegraph?

Printers are ancient technology.

------
xq3000
lob.com?

